# which adapter do i need for rca to ep2500



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

what adapter do i need for the ep2500?
i have the single rca out for subwoofer, which is better xlr connection or the 1/4" one

and on the 1/4" one, i looked at radioshack and they have a mono one and stereo, there is a phono to 1/4" mono
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...no+to+mono&kw=phono+to+mono&parentPage=search
and a stereo one
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...o+stereo&kw=phono+to+stereo&parentPage=search


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The mono one. Better yet, ditch the cheesy adapters and get some cables with the correct ends. Available at any guitar store.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

well i bought the mono one and hooked the sub rca to it and plugged it in, but its buzzes when i turn the gain up

amp works i got it from a good friend

i had it in bridged mode, running parallel mode so just 1 1/4" hooked up, the way i took it, it would work with just the ch1 input, am i right?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> i had it in bridged mode, running parallel mode


Parallel is for stereo mode – lets one input drive both channels.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

so i need to run both inputs?

so i need a y adapter and another mono plug


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re using Parallel mode, you can use either input to get output from both channels (manual pg. 6 sec. 2.3.4).

If you’re bridging, use Input 1, per the instructions printed on the back of the amp.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

well i was, and the amp would just make a buzzing sound 

i used input 1 with a rca to 1/4" adapter, and it would just make a buzzing noise, and i tried turning it off bridged to run just ch1, and it did the same thing, so im going to try a different adapter and see if that will work, i dont really know what to do on it

i know it works, bought it from rodney on here


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> but its buzzes when i turn the gain up


You have a ground loop as a result of using an unbalanced connection.

I assume the amp pays fine, but makes a hum/buzz....

Sometimes it can be avoided by plugging the behringer into the same outlet as the receiver.

Failing that, you have a couple of choices.

1. You can buy a device that breaks the ground loop, but passes a low frequency without limiting bandwidth. This device would be fine.

2. Make your own cable and attempt to eliminate the loop by using both inputs to the amps differential interface without a shield connection.

brucek


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

i know what interference is in like car audio and stuff, but this is just a buzzing sound, it dosent make anything with the gain down, but when i start to turn it up it just makes a loud buzzing as it goes louder, i dont want to mess anything up

its not making any of the sounds it should be making, just a buzzing

so i do have the right adapter? and i have it hooked up right? im just using input 1 with the 1 rca from sub out on reciever, and input 1 gain


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You have the right adapter, if you're using this one:












> its not making any of the sounds it should be making, just a buzzing


What do you mean by that? That you’re getting no audio signal at all? If that’s the case, you have a bad cable somewhere.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> its not making any of the sounds it should be making, just a buzzing


Are you saying it doesn't amplify the signal from the receiver? It *only *buzzes?

Tell us your rear panel switch positions and what input you're using.

For example, meaning Left and Right (from the rear view) L, R, R, R, R, L, R, R

brucek


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

ive tried everything i know, i flipped some of the switces around, tried 1 ch, bought a y adapter to try that, nothing...

1 R
2R
3 R
4L
5 L
6R
7R
8R
9L
10L

thats after i changed the settings and tried to put it back where it was

i just want it working, please help


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

and cable shouldnt be bad, i use it to play the plate amp, and i even tried a different cable


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here’s the _third request_ - were you going to get around to answering this?


brucek said:


> Are you saying it doesn't amplify the signal from the receiver? It *only *buzzes?
> 
> brucek





Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What do you mean by that? That you’re getting no audio signal at all?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Makes it kinda hard for us to help if you ignore our requests. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry, i missed that one

i dont guess its getting any signal, or i cant hear it over the buzzing, im using a speaker off a panasonic bookshelf, 6ohms to the bridged part


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

well i figured it out, somethigns wrong with my reciever

i used a 3.5mm cable to rca, the 1 ch of the rca to the adapter and it would play perfect

but i plug the rca from the reciever in and it starts buzzing again?

what am i missing? i have noticed lately my sub didnt sound as loud, maybe the sub-out is going out, its a pos unit, onkyo from a htib, but it "got"(used lightly) the job done

so is it a setting i'm missing, which there arnt that many, or am i SOL?

i would use my laptop, but i havbe no crossover


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> well i figured it out, somethigns wrong with my reciever
> 
> i used a 3.5mm cable to rca, the 1 ch of the rca to the adapter and it would play perfect


3.5 mm plugs are usually headphone outputs. Why are you sending that to an amplifier?



> but i plug the rca from the reciever in and it starts buzzing again?


What jack on the receiver is the cable plugged into?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

i did the 3.5mm to rca adapter and plugged 1 side of the RCA into the 1/4" adapter and it worked perfect, i was just trying to see if the reciever was the problem, which it was

plugged into the subwoofer out on the reciever, i just took the wire from my plate amp and ran it to the ep2500, just sitting on the floor beside it

am i doing something wrong on the reciever? missing a setting?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> am i doing something wrong on the reciever? missing a setting?


Sure, there are lots of settings in a receiver that will shut off a subwoofer. You may have all your speakers set to large - this can shut off the sub in some receivers. There are also no-sub settings.
Why don't you set your switches properly in the behringer and hook it up and begin playing with the receiver. Usually the test tones routine of the receiver is a good test of all your outputs. Try that.

brucek


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

well i hooked the reciever up through its headphone out, the same way as my laptop, and now it will play music, but it still buzzes

it might of been playing with the sub out, because it was on a pansonic bookshelf, couldnt reproduce the lower frequencies, so i dont know


----------

